# Won! Won! I've been cast!



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2007)

Parts for new characters in the latest Harry Potter installment The Half Blood Prince have been cast. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417741/
Jessie Cave ... Lavender Brown,	Jim Broadbent ... Horace Slughorn, Helen McCrory	... Narcissa Malfoy (guess you need to imagine her with long white hair) 

Some folks said that Jessie Cave (who is 20 yrs) looks too old, but counter argument says that the primary actors are all in their late teens to early 20's so if they can make Rupert Grint look younger then Jessie has a good chance of accomplishing the same... besides with a name like CAVE she's got to be good eh? :uhyeah:

I think the choice of Broadbent as Slughorn is a good one... looks like I imagined him.  

Can't wait.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2007)

I had heard about Jessie Cave but not the others. Jim Broadbent is great!


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Parts for new characters in the latest Harry Potter installment The Half Blood Prince have been cast. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417741/
> Jessie Cave ... Lavender Brown,    Jim Broadbent ... Horace Slughorn, Helen McCrory    ... Narcissa Malfoy (guess you need to imagine her with long white hair) .


 
I read about this on wednesday and I was impressed.
Jessie Cave must be good if she beat out 7,000 other girls who tried out auditioned for the role.

Helen McCrory was supposed to have been Bellatrix in OTP but she got pregnant and had to drop out.  Nice of them to re-cast her as Narcissa in HBP.  If you go to IMDB and look at her profile and the pictures there...she looks like someone who could play the role. (in the picture from the movie Count Of Monte Cristo) 


I hope Yates makes Dumbledore's death more dramatic than the piss poor job he did when Sirus died.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 15, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I read about this on wednesday and I was impressed.
> Jessie Cave must be good if she beat out 7,000 other girls who tried out auditioned for the role.
> 
> Helen McCrory was supposed to have been Bellatrix in OTP but she got pregnant and had to drop out.  Nice of them to re-cast her as Narcissa in HBP.  If you go to IMDB and look at her profile and the pictures there...she looks like someone who could play the role. (in the picture from the movie Count Of Monte Cristo)
> ...



I agree but I hope he doesn't go for the movie cliche of a slow motion "noooooooooooo" type deal and Dumbledore and Harry's eyes lock just moments before he falls over the edge kinda sappy last moments... ya'll know what I mean...


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 15, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> I agree but I hope he doesn't go for the movie cliche of a slow motion "noooooooooooo" type deal and Dumbledore and Harry's eyes lock just moments before he falls over the edge kinda sappy last moments... ya'll know what I mean...


 
LOL...I totally agree!!!


----------

